# Any Lost fans?



## toby_is_cute (Jun 6, 2008)

I LOVE Lost. I think it is so amazing. I can't wait til January for the next season!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

I love it.  I just finished watching Season 4 a few days ago... and thought it was wicked.  I cried at the ending.  I thought this was the best season so far.  It is def going to be interesting to see what they do next season.


----------



## Crobledo (Jun 6, 2008)

I enjoy watching the show, but unfortunatly I'm the only in my family and
group of friends who still watch. I was lucky to meet Jorge Garcia recently and he is the nicest person I've ever met.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 7, 2008)

existing thread here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://specktra.net/f222/any-lost-fans-28004/


----------

